# Rufnummernsperre bei der T-Com



## Jamal (23 Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Ich möchte eine Rufnummernsperre bei der T-Com einrichten und habe mir bisher folgende Nummerngassen ausgesucht:

0190
0900
118
013
012
00 87/881/882
0192/0194/0195

Die 0191 und 0193 möchte ich nicht sperren, da ich zwar DSL habe, im Notfall aber doch mal per Modem darüber online gehen möchte.

Dialer, die mich über diese Nummerngassen abzocken, sind doch immer rechtswidrig, sodaß ich diese Gassen ruhig offen lassen kann, oder?

Welche weiteren Nummerngassen könnt Ihr empfehlen?

Gibt es eine maximale Zahl an Nummerngassen, die man bei der T-Com sperren lassen kann?

Dankeschön!

Jamal


----------



## Dino (23 Januar 2005)

Hm...Dialer, die irgendeine andere Rufnummerngasse als 09009 verwenden, sind generell nicht rechtens und insofern müsstest Du nach Deiner Philosophie tatsächlich nur die 09009 explizit sperren lassen. Dass Du da noch eine ganze Reihe andere Gassen in Deine Planung aufgenommen hast, lässt darauf schließen, dass Du nicht unbedingt gewillt bist, Dich unnötigen Auseinandersetzungen auszusetzen. Warum also nicht generell alles sperren. INet-Zugänge gibt es auch via 0800.

Ansonsten würde ich Deiner recht vollständigen Liste - wenn irgend möglich - 00 hinzufügen, vomit die 87/881/882 bereits eingeschlossen wäre. Schau Dich mal in den Archiven dieses Forums um. Über Versuche, über Auslandseinwahlen abzuziehen, sind hier reichlich zu finden. 
Das ist natürlich ein Problem, wenn Du regelmäßig Auslandsanrufe tätigen musst.


----------



## Reducal (23 Januar 2005)

Jamal schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eine maximale Zahl an Nummerngassen, die man bei der T-Com sperren lassen kann?


Ja, fünf!


----------



## Jamal (23 Januar 2005)

Die 00 kann ich nicht sperren lassen, da ich Freunde im Ausland hab.

Daß man nur 5 Einträge in die Blacklist machen kann, ist natürlich mehr als bescheiden!

Ich werde dann folgende Gassen nehmen:

008 (ungünstig wegen 00800 und Asien, hab da aber bisher noch nicht angerufen, hoffe das bleibt so)
013
019
0900
118


----------



## Reducal (23 Januar 2005)

Das wird so nicht gehen, lass´ Dich bei der T-Com beraten 08003301000!


----------



## Jamal (23 Januar 2005)

Warum nicht?


----------



## Reducal (23 Januar 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ... lass´ Dich bei der T-Com beraten 08003301000!


Das Telefonat ist kostenlos und der Service (hoffentlich) kompetent.

_Beispiel:_ Du willst 0193 nutzen aber 019 sperren - das widerspricht sich. 0190 und 0900 werden gleichzeitig als eine Einwahlgasse betrachtet. Die 008 alleine zu sperren ist nicht sinnreich, da EMSAT-Verbindungen (0088) nur einen Bruchteil der Auslandsdialereinwahlen ausmachen - überlege lieber die 00 generell zu sperren und Auslandsanrufe über ein Handy abzuwickeln.


----------



## Jamal (23 Januar 2005)

Dino hat mich auf 0800-Einwahlen hingewiesen, und da das nur für Notfälle gedacht ist, kann ich ruhig die 019 sperren. Die 00 kann und werde ich nicht sperren, wie gesagt regelmäßige Auslandstelefonate, die ich nicht übers Handy führen werden, ich bin kein Millionär.

Du sprichst von einem Beispiel. Weitere Fehler/Mißverständnisse kann ich bei bestem Willen nicht erkennen. Wäre Dir dankbar, wenn Du die auch noch ansprechen könntest.

Die 1000er-Hotline vermeide ich, wo es geht. Die wissen oft nicht Bescheid, vor allem bei spezielleren Sachen wie dieser.


----------



## BenTigger (23 Januar 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Jamal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Falsch, das wird gerne so vom Callcenter behauptet, da die keine Ahnung von der Technik haben und nur nach den Standardsperrangeboten der T-Com gehen.
Wer hatnäckig bleibt, kann eine Individuelle Liste zusammenstellen, die auch mehr als 5 Nummern beinhaltet. Zumindest bei der T-Com ist das so.
Ich hatte bereits 6 Nummernkreise sperren lassen und das ging auch. Wobei man mir hartnäckig erzählen wollte, das ich bei Sperrung der 019 nicht mehr ins Internet kommen könne. Auch mit DSL nicht. Hinweise das man 0191er Nummern bei DSL nicht benötigte glaubten sie nicht und erst als ich darauf bestand und auf Internet verzichtete, habe ich das dann auch erhalten 

Wie man sieht, war ich trotzdem die ganze Zeit im Internet  :lol:


----------



## Jamal (23 Januar 2005)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte bereits 6 Nummernkreise sperren lassen und das ging auch.


 D.h. Du hast alle 6 Nummernkreise durchprobiert und jedes Mal wurde die Anwahl verweigert? Nicht daß die ein rotierendes System verwenden, bei dem der 6. Eintrag den ersten Eintrag verdrängt und so weiter...


----------



## BenTigger (23 Januar 2005)

Ich habe alle Nummer getestet, und z.B. Sperre für 019 gab dann beim tippen von 0190 oder 0191 oder... oder... ein Besetztton. Und das bei allen Nummern. Auch habe ich das immer wieder zwischendurch getestet, damit nicht durch ein T-Com Update der Sperrkreis gelöscht wurde und ich es nicht bemerke, wie es bei anderen vorgekommen ist.


----------



## Jamal (23 Januar 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> 0190 und 0900 werden gleichzeitig als eine Einwahlgasse betrachtet.


 Die T-Com teilt mir soben mit, daß eine Sperrung der Gasse 019 nicht die Gasse 0900 beinhaltet.


----------



## BenTigger (23 Januar 2005)

Korrekt, deswegen waren es bei mir auch 6 Nummernsperren 

00
012
0137
019
090
118


----------



## Dino (24 Januar 2005)

Jamal schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beachte bitte die feinen Unterschiede. 0190 und 0900 werden sehr wohl zusammen betrachtet. Aber wenn es um 019x geht, sind auch durchaus andere als Mehrwertdienste betroffen. Du erwähntest es oben schon in Bezug auf die Beibehaltung der Modem-Einwahl-Möglichkeiten für INet.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (24 Januar 2005)

Jamal schrieb:
			
		

> Die 00 kann und werde ich nicht sperren, wie gesagt regelmäßige Auslandstelefonate, die ich nicht übers Handy führen werden, ich bin kein Millionär.


Kurzer Vorschlag am Rande: Wie waere es mit ner CallingCard ueber 0800? 
TSCN


----------



## AW312 (27 Januar 2005)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Korrekt, deswegen waren es bei mir auch 6 Nummernsperren
> 
> 00
> 012
> ...



Es gehen wirklich nur 5, wobei Du die 0190/0900 nicht mitrechnen darfst, da diese auch getrennt gesperrt werden können.
Und wenn man es genau zusammenfasst, kann man auch mit den 0190/0900 auch die Auslandsrufnummern sperren, somit hättest Du gerade mal 3 Nummern in der Liste.


----------



## AW312 (27 Januar 2005)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Jamal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau, die Unterschiede sind hier wichtig. Wenn man Nummern nur in die sogenannte Blacklist eintragen lassen möchte (wo nur 5 Nummern gehen), dann muß man explizit 0190 und 0900 als Sperre beantragen. 
Nimmt man die davon vorgesehene "normale" Sperre (in der Auftragsbestätigung auch VKL5 genannt), sind automatisch beide Gassen gesperrt.


----------



## BenTigger (27 Januar 2005)

Wobei wiederum zu beachten ist, das die VKL Klassen nicht untereinander gemischt werden können. Softwaretechnisch ist das nicht vorgesehen und somit vom Servicepersonal nicht schaltbar. Ist leider nur eine Oderverknüpfung vorgesehen  So erklärte es mir jedenfalls der Techniker. Insofern ist dann bei der Blacklist die 0190er und 0900er Nummer als Einzelgasse zu sehen. Nur wird vom Servicepersonal beim verlangen der Serrung der 0900er Nummer automatisch die 0190er Nummer mit gesperrt, ohne dieses Extra zu beantragen, da es sich um den selben Sperrwunsch der Mehrwertdienste handelt. (natürlich auch andersrum  )


----------

